# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն >  Օսկար 2017

## StrangeLittleGirl

Նոմինացիաներն այստեղ

Թեմայում քննարկում ենք ով ա ստանալու, ով չի ստանալու, ով ա արժանի, ով չէ ու ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչ կապված էս տարվա օսկարների հետ:

----------


## Ծլնգ

Ֆիլմերից իմ աչքին ամենալավերն են Hell or High Water ու Fences, բայց չեմ սպասում թե սրանցից որևէ մեկին կտան։

Դերասաններից՝ Viggo Mortensen միանշանակ (կասկածանքներ ունեմ, որ այս տարի Քեյսի Աֆլեկի տարի են սարքելու)

Դերասանուհիներ՝ ոչ ոք

Մնացածներին ծանոթ չեմ ու չեն էլ հետաքրքրում... 20th century women-ը դեբիլ ձանձրալի ֆիլմ ա  :Tongue:

----------

Անվերնագիր (27.02.2017)

----------


## Վոլտերա

Էս տարվա օսկարին շատ երկար եմ պատրաստվել, համարյա բոլոր անվանակարգերի ֆիլմերը նայել եմ. ֆավորիտներս` 
Լավագույն ֆիլմ- Moonlight ու Manchester by the Sea
Լավագույն դերասան- Casey Affleck
Լավագույն դերասանուհի- Isabelle Huppert
Լավագույն անիմացիա- My Life as a Zucchini
Լավագույն օտարալեզու ֆիլմ- Land of Mine ու Toni Erdman
Լավագույն օրիգինալ սցենար- The Lobster
և այլն: 
Հիմնականում անհաջող ֆիլմեր էին ընտրվել, չհաշված օտարալեզուները, որոնցից մենակ մեկը էդքան չեմ հավանել (The salesman-ը): Մենակ մի հույս ունեմ, որ Լա Լա Լենդ կոչվածը իրեն առաջ չի գցի:
Առավոտն էլ շուտ զարթնելու եմ, որ նայեմ  :Diablo:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լոբստերն ադապտացված չի, օրիգինալ սցենար ա ։)) Դերասանուհիներից Իզաբել Հյուբերտն իրոք արժանի ա, մեկ էլ Ռութ Նեգան, բայց ահագին հավանական ա, որ էդ տուֆտա Էմմա Սթոունին տան:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Հա, գիտեմ, Բյուր: Անվանակարգի անունն էի սխալ գրել

----------


## Վոլտերա

Ցավոք, Լա Լա Լենդի տուֆտա կողմը Էմմա Սթոունով չէր սահմանափակվում

----------

Mr. Annoying (27.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ցավոք, Լա Լա Լենդի տուֆտա կողմը Էմմա Սթոունով չէր սահմանափակվում


Համաձայն եմ: Ամեն ինչն էր տուֆտություն:

----------


## Յոհաննես

ԵՐկու տարվա դադարից հետո պիտի Օսկար նայեի,բայց դե իմաստ չկա:
Լավագույն ֆիլմի անվանակարգում նայել եմ.
La La Land-սպասում եմ,որ մեկը կգա ու կբացատրի էս ֆիլմը:Զարմանում եմ էլի,թե՞ ոնց կարա էս ֆիլմը սենց բարձր վարկանիշ ունենա:3մետրի ու Նոթբուքի մյուզիքլ տարբերակն է:
Hacksaw Ridge-Դե Գիբսոնին շատ եմ սիրում,բայց շատ ախմախ կինո էր ստացվել:Գաղափարը ուժեղ էր,բայց վատ էին ներկայացրել:
Arrival-էս կինոյի մասին շատ է խոսվել,թույն միտք ուներ,բայց էլի մատուցումը հիմարություն էր:
Hidden Figures-նայեցինք,անցավ գնաց,բայց դե տիպիկ ամերիկյան է ու նորմալ է,որ նոմինացված է:
Manchester by the Sea-էսօր նայեցի ու նայածներիծս քիչ թե շատ միակ նորմալ ֆիլմը էս էր:
մնացած ֆիլմերը չեմ նայել ու դժվար էլ նայեմ  :Bad: 
Լավագույն դերասան.
1.Casey Affleck-արժանի է,կերպարը զգում էր ու շատ լավ էր ներկայացնում:Զարմանալի է,որ դախ Բենոյի ախպերն է:
2.Andrew Garfield-նախ իրա կերպարը հեչ չսիրեցի,հետո էլ հլը խակա Իսկարի համար:Հուսամ Silence-ում չի հիասթափեցնի:
3.Ryan Gosling-իմ ամենացավոտ թեմաներից,ախր ինքը Drive-ում հանճարեղ է խաղում ու իրոք կուզեի Օկար ստանար,բայց դե հաստատ ոչ էս կերպարի համար:
4.Viggo Mortensen-  :Love:  եթե Օսկարը նայեմ,ապա էս տղու խաթր,իմ համար էս Օսկարի եզակի դրական կողմերից:Միանշանակ արժանի է:
լավագույն դերասանուհի.
1.Isabelle Huppert-ֆիլմը չեմ նայել,բայց դե La Pianiste-ը հերիք է,որ իրան երկրպագեմ:
2.Emma Stone-այ քեզ բան,էս ո՞վ էր  :Bad: 
լավագույն ռեժիսոր
1.Denis Villeneuve-հուսամ ինքը դեռ Օսկար կստանա,բայց ոչ  Arrival-ի համար:Իրոք հզոր դեմք է ու ապագայում հլը շատ ուժեղ գործեր կնկարի:
2.Mel Gibson-ես որ իրան շատ եմ սիրում,բայց դե անկեղծ էս ֆիլմով արժանի չի:
3.Damien Chazelle -գնդակահարել  :Angry2: 
4.Kenneth Lonergan-ես իրան որպես Gangs of New York-ի սցենարիս գիտեի,բայց դե լավ էլ կինո է նկարել ու էս անվանակարգում իրան եմ երկրպագելու:
Լավագույն սցենար
Ստեղ երկու կարծիք չկա,միանշանակ The Lobster-ի կողմից եմ:
Էս Օսկարում հիասթափությունս չափ ու սահման չունի:Ամենազավեշտալին էլ ինձ համար էն էր,որ Noctural Animals-ը ոչ մի անվանակարգում նոմինացված չի:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էս Օսկարում հիասթափությունս չափ ու սահման չունի:Ամենազավեշտալին էլ ինձ համար էն էր,որ Noctural Animals-ը ոչ մի անվանակարգում նոմինացված չի:


Տնաշեն, մի պահ մտածեցի՝ իզուր եմ էդ կինոն նայել, որտև զուտ որպես Օսկարի նոմինացված եմ նայել:  :Jpit: 
Լավագույն երկրորդ պլանի դերասան շերիֆի դերակատարը նոմինացված ա:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Տնաշեն, մի պահ մտածեցի՝ իզուր եմ էդ կինոն նայել, որտև զուտ որպես Օսկարի նոմինացված եմ նայել: 
> Լավագույն երկրորդ պլանի դերասան շերիֆի դերակատարը նոմինացված ա:


Պահո :Դ նոր տեսա,դե էդ անվանակարգում էլ բացահայտ ֆավարիտ ունեմ :Դ
Հ.Գ Բայց ես Վոլտերան չեմ  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ԵՐկու տարվա դադարից հետո պիտի Օսկար նայեի,բայց դե իմաստ չկա:
> Լավագույն ֆիլմի անվանակարգում նայել եմ.
> La La Land-սպասում եմ,որ մեկը կգա ու կբացատրի էս ֆիլմը:Զարմանում եմ էլի,թե՞ ոնց կարա էս ֆիլմը սենց բարձր վարկանիշ ունենա:3մետրի ու Նոթբուքի մյուզիքլ տարբերակն է:
> Hacksaw Ridge-Դե Գիբսոնին շատ եմ սիրում,բայց շատ ախմախ կինո էր ստացվել:Գաղափարը ուժեղ էր,բայց վատ էին ներկայացրել:
> Arrival-էս կինոյի մասին շատ է խոսվել,թույն միտք ուներ,բայց էլի մատուցումը հիմարություն էր:
> Hidden Figures-նայեցինք,անցավ գնաց,բայց դե տիպիկ ամերիկյան է ու նորմալ է,որ նոմինացված է:
> Manchester by the Sea-էսօր նայեցի ու նայածներիծս քիչ թե շատ միակ նորմալ ֆիլմը էս էր:
> մնացած ֆիլմերը չեմ նայել ու դժվար էլ նայեմ


Լա լա լանդում հասկանալու բան չկա, պրիմտիվ դեբիլ կինո ա էն մասին, որ հանուն երազանքներին հասնելու հաճախ մարդիկ սերը զոհում են։ Թեման ինքնին հետաքրքիր ա, բայց կատարումը սարսափելի վատ։ Դերասաններն ահավոր են խաղում, ոտից գլուխ կեղծ։ Երգերը միջակություն են։ Սիրային պատմությունը մակերեսային ու ոչ համոզիչ։ Մի խոսքով, դեբիլ կինո, որն էս գիշեր լիքը Օսկար ա տանելու, ցավոք սրտի։
Բայց Moonlight-ը նայի, հավանաբար էդ ա լավագույն ֆիլմը ստանալու։ Ես չկարողացա մինչև վերջ նայել, ձանձրույթից մեռա։



> 4.Viggo Mortensen-  եթե Օսկարը նայեմ,ապա էս տղու խաթր,իմ համար էս Օսկարի եզակի դրական կողմերից:Միանշանակ արժանի է:


Այո՜ դանիացուն:  :Jpit: 




> լավագույն դերասանուհի.
> 1.Isabelle Huppert-ֆիլմը չեմ նայել,բայց դե La Pianiste-ը հերիք է,որ իրան երկրպագեմ:
> 2.Emma Stone-այ քեզ բան,էս ո՞վ էր


Իզաբել Հյուպերտն ընտիր ա խաղում Elle-ում: Ու ընդհանրապես, նայի էդ ֆիլմը: Ես ահագին վատացել էի, որտև չեմ սիրում տենց ֆիլմեր, բայց յարանիս ահագին դուր էր էկել: Կայֆ կլնի, եթե ինքը կրի: 




> Լավագույն սցենար
> Ստեղ երկու կարծիք չկա,միանշանակ The Lobster-ի կողմից եմ:


Եթե Լոբստերը կրի, ուրախությունից պար կգամ: Բայց դժվար կրի։

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Լա լա լանդում հասկանալու բան չկա, պրիմտիվ դեբիլ կինո ա էն մասին, որ հանուն երազանքներին հասնելու հաճախ մարդիկ սերը զոհում են։ Թեման ինքնին հետաքրքիր ա, բայց կատարումը սարսափելի վատ։ Դերասաններն ահավոր են խաղում, ոտից գլուխ կեղծ։ Երգերը միջակություն են։ Սիրային պատմությունը մակերեսային ու ոչ համոզիչ։ Մի խոսքով, դեբիլ կինո, որն էս գիշեր լիքը Օսկար ա տանելու, ցավոք սրտի։
> Բայց Moonlight-ը նայի, հավանաբար էդ ա լավագույն ֆիլմը ստանալու։ Ես չկարողացա մինչև վերջ նայել, ձանձրույթից մեռա։


Փաստորեն իրոք մեջը ինչ որ հանճարեղ բան չկար,ես էլ մտածում էի խնդիրը իմ մեջ է:Դժվար էսօր հասցնեմ,բայց եթե կրի մյուս օրը կինոթատրոնում կնայեմ:




> Իզաբել Հյուպերտն ընտիր ա խաղում Elle-ում: Ու ընդհանրապես, նայի էդ ֆիլմը: Ես ահագին վատացել էի, որտև չեմ սիրում տենց ֆիլմեր, բայց յարանիս ահագին դուր էր էկել: Կայֆ կլնի, եթե ինքը կրի:


Ինքը հանճարեղ է,ֆիլմը իրա խաթր կնայեմ:





> Եթե Լոբստերը կրի, ուրախությունից պար կգամ: Բայց դժվար կրի։


+1
Ու ֆսյո ժը Noctural Animals-ը խի՞ լավագույն սցենար անվանակարգում անգամ նոմինացված չի  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Փաստորեն իրոք մեջը ինչ որ հանճարեղ բան չկար,ես էլ մտածում էի խնդիրը իմ մեջ է:Դժվար էսօր հասցնեմ,բայց եթե կրի մյուս օրը կինոթատրոնում կնայեմ:


Չէ, արխային, ես դեռ չեմ տեսել խելքը գլխին մարդու, որ հավանած լինի: Ու կինոթատրոնում գիտե՞ս ոնց էր: Մեծ դահլիճում ցույց տվեցին, սաղ ահավոր հիասթափված դուրս էկան: Համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ դրանից մի շաբաթ առաջ 20th Century Women-ին մարդիկ ծափ էին տալիս: Մի բան, որ հազվադեպ ա լինում ռեգուլյար ցուցադրությունների համար:




> Ինքը հանճարեղ է,ֆիլմը իրա խաթր կնայեմ:


Էդ ֆիլմում էլ ա ինքը հանճարեղ  :Smile: 





> Ու ֆսյո ժը Noctural Animals-ը խի՞ լավագույն սցենար անվանակարգում անգամ նոմինացված չի


Ախր շատ դեբիլ կինո ա  :Jpit:

----------

Վոլտերա (27.02.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Չէ, արխային, ես դեռ չեմ տեսել խելքը գլխին մարդու, որ հավանած լինի: Ու կինոթատրոնում գիտե՞ս ոնց էր: Մեծ դահլիճում ցույց տվեցին, սաղ ահավոր հիասթափված դուրս էկան: Համեմատության համար ասեմ, որ դրանից մի շաբաթ առաջ 20th Century Women-ին մարդիկ ծափ էին տալիս: Մի բան, որ հազվադեպ ա լինում ռեգուլյար ցուցադրությունների համար:


Դե ես պարելով եմ դուր եկել,բայց մեկա հիմարություն է  :LOL: 



> Ախր շատ դեբիլ կինո ա


Մեկ ուզում եմ գրեմ,մեկ էլ ախր շատ երկար կլինի է  :Jpit:  ավելի լավ է ֆբ-ի գրածս դեղադրեմ.
Գնում ես մի հատ տաշիզմի ոճի նկարներից մեկի մոզայկան գնելու,գալիս ես տուն,սկսում ես հավաքել,մանր-մունր պատկերներից երևակայում ես ու ավելի խառնում,խճճվում ես էդ մտքերի մեջ,բայց հետո,երբ հավաքում վերջացնում ես,տեսնում ես,որ էս տաշիզմի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի,էս ամենառեալ պատկերան է:
Ֆիլմի սկիզբը ահագին ձանրձրալի էր,ընթացքում սկսում է հետաքրքրանալ ու արդեն սկսում ես երևակայությանդ զոռ տալ ու գտնել բանալին,բայց չէ էլի,Ֆորդը լրիվ ուրիշ ուղությամբ է տանում:Վերջում արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզ է դառնում,ամեն մի արտահայտած միտք ու գործողություն իրանց իմաստն են ձեռք բերում:Իսկ դու տեսնում ես գեղեցկության հետևում թաքնված աղբը,որը լիքն է մեր կյանքում:Էս հարցին նման ձևով մատենալը,էսպես ներկայացնելը ու էսպիսի հանգուցալուծում տալը մենակ ծափահարությունների է արժանի:
Դե առանձին կերպարների ու դետալների մասին շատ երկար արժի գրել,բայց էսօր Օսկարի համար ենք հավաքվել  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե ես պարելով եմ դուր եկել,բայց մեկա հիմարություն է 
> 
> Մեկ ուզում եմ գրեմ,մեկ էլ ախր շատ երկար կլինի է  ավելի լավ է ֆբ-ի գրածս դեղադրեմ.
> Գնում ես մի հատ տաշիզմի ոճի նկարներից մեկի մոզայկան գնելու,գալիս ես տուն,սկսում ես հավաքել,մանր-մունր պատկերներից երևակայում ես ու ավելի խառնում,խճճվում ես էդ մտքերի մեջ,բայց հետո,երբ հավաքում վերջացնում ես,տեսնում ես,որ էս տաշիզմի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի,էս ամենառեալ պատկերան է:
> Ֆիլմի սկիզբը ահագին ձանրձրալի էր,ընթացքում սկսում է հետաքրքրանալ ու արդեն սկսում ես երևակայությանդ զոռ տալ ու գտնել բանալին,բայց չէ էլի,Ֆորդը լրիվ ուրիշ ուղությամբ է տանում:Վերջում արդեն ամեն ինչ պարզ է դառնում,ամեն մի արտահայտած միտք ու գործողություն իրանց իմաստն են ձեռք բերում:Իսկ դու տեսնում ես գեղեցկության հետևում թաքնված աղբը,որը լիքն է մեր կյանքում:Էս հարցին նման ձևով մատենալը,էսպես ներկայացնելը ու էսպիսի հանգուցալուծում տալը մենակ ծափահարությունների է արժանի:
> Դե առանձին կերպարների ու դետալների մասին շատ երկար արժի գրել,բայց էսօր Օսկարի համար ենք հավաքվել


Բայց բան չասեցիր է: Վերջը ինչի՞ մասին էր էդ ֆիլմը:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Բայց բան չասեցիր է: Վերջը ինչի՞ մասին էր էդ ֆիլմը:


Բյուր,հիմա կարճ կգրեմ,եթե ստացվի վաղը մանրակրկիտ կետ առ կետ կպարզաբանեմ։
1.Մարդկանց տարբեր տեսակների
2.Վախի
3.էգոիզմի
4.Փառքի
5.Արժանապատվության
6.Գեղեցկության հետևում թաքնված աղբի
7.Ու իհարկե վրեժ

----------


## Life

Հայկական IP -ներից հնարավոր ա ինետով նայել

----------


## Enna Adoly

Ժող, ո՞վ ինձ կբացատրի`  էս ֆեյսբուքահայությունը խի՞ ա էսքան դժգոհ Օսկարի արդյունքներից  :Think:  :Xeloq:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ժող, ո՞վ ինձ կբացատրի`  էս ֆեյսբուքահայությունը խի՞ ա էսքան դժգոհ Օսկարի արդյունքներից


Լա լա լենդի պահով  :LOL:  ինձ դուր եկավ էս Օսկարը զուտ Լա լայի լոմկի համար  :Jpit:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.02.2017)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Լա լա լենդի պահով  ինձ դուր եկավ էս Օսկարը զուտ Լա լայի լոմկի համար


․էդ կինոյի համար մի տեսակ էնքանն էլ շատ էր, եսիմ))

----------


## Յոհաննես

> ․էդ կինոյի համար մի տեսակ էնքանն էլ շատ էր, եսիմ))


Դե թող գոհ լինեն,որ աշխարհի ամենադախ դերասանուհիներից մեկը Օսկար ստացավ  :Angry2:

----------

Enna Adoly (27.02.2017), Ծլնգ (27.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դե թող գոհ լինեն,որ աշխարհի ամենադախ դերասանուհիներից մեկը Օսկար ստացավ


Աաաաա, Իզաբել Հյուպերտը չստացա՞վ  :Cray:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լա լա լենդի պահով  ինձ դուր եկավ էս Օսկարը զուտ Լա լայի լոմկի համար


Աաաաաա, էդ լոմկան մի այլ կարգի ա բացել ինձ  :LOL:  Հա բայց դե ճիշտ էի գուշակել, որ Moonlight-ն ա ստանալու

----------


## մարիօ

Moonlight-ը չեմ նայել, բայց լա լա լենդը էն տիպի չէի հավանել, որ ինչ կինո էլ ստանար ահագին ուրախանալու էի։ Էսօր որ ֆեյսբուքում մասսայական հիստերիան տեսա, միանգամից ջոկեցի, որ լա լա լենդին չեն տվել։  :LOL: 
Ուրախ եմ, կայֆ ա, եթե Էմմա սթոունն էլ չստանար դախության համար օսկար, ավելի ուրախ կլինեի։
Մեկ էլ, ընդհանրապես չեմ ջոկում, թե ինչի են մարդիկ ամեն տարի սենց հիստերիկանում օսկարի հաջորդ օրը, մեկ ա ամեն տարի էլ օսկարը չի հասնում արժանիներին, այլ հասնում ա նրանց, ում  «պետք ա»։ 
Բայց էս տարվանը վերջն ա եղել։  :Lol2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Moonlight-ը չեմ նայել, բայց լա լա լենդը էն տիպի չէի հավանել, որ ինչ կինո էլ ստանար ահագին ուրախանալու էի։ Էսօր որ ֆեյսբուքում մասսայական հիստերիան տեսա, միանգամից ջոկեցի, որ լա լա լենդին չեն տվել։ 
> Ուրախ եմ, կայֆ ա, եթե Էմմա սթոունն էլ չստանար դախության համար օսկար, ավելի ուրախ կլինեի։
> Մեկ էլ, ընդհանրապես չեմ ջոկում, թե ինչի են մարդիկ ամեն տարի սենց հիստերիկանում օսկարի հաջորդ օրը, մեկ ա ամեն տարի էլ օսկարը չի հասնում արժանիներին, այլ հասնում ա նրանց, ում  «պետք ա»։ 
> Բայց էս տարվանը վերջն ա եղել։


Հա, ես էլ էդ չեմ հասկանում  :Jpit:  Սկսենք նրանից, որ ի սկզբանե լիքը արժանիներ չեն նոմինացվում:

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Moonlight-ը չեմ նայել, բայց լա լա լենդը էն տիպի չէի հավանել, որ ինչ կինո էլ ստանար ահագին ուրախանալու էի։ Էսօր որ ֆեյսբուքում մասսայական հիստերիան տեսա, միանգամից ջոկեցի, որ լա լա լենդին չեն տվել։ 
> Ուրախ եմ, կայֆ ա, եթե Էմմա սթոունն էլ չստանար դախության համար օսկար, ավելի ուրախ կլինեի։
> Մեկ էլ, ընդհանրապես չեմ ջոկում, թե ինչի են մարդիկ ամեն տարի սենց հիստերիկանում օսկարի հաջորդ օրը, մեկ ա ամեն տարի էլ օսկարը չի հասնում արժանիներին, այլ հասնում ա նրանց, ում  «պետք ա»։ 
> Բայց էս տարվանը վերջն ա եղել։


Մի 12-13 տարի առաջ մեր հարևանը մի հատ Վիդեո էր գնել ու Տիտանիկի կասետը,ամեն օր նայում էր,մի օր հարցրի.
-Ե. հոպար ընճի ամեն օր Տիտանիկը կաշես
-Հովհաննես ջան,կարողա մե օրմ նավը չխորտակվի,-ըսեց Ե. Հոպարը  :Jpit:  ասածս ի՞նչ է,մարդ ես մեկ էլ տեսար մի անգամ ուրիշ լինի :Դ

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Աաաաա, Իզաբել Հյուպերտը չստացա՞վ


Էս տարվա ամենամեծ հիասթափությունը էս անվանակրգն էր փաստորեն  :Angry2: 



> Աաաաաա, էդ լոմկան մի այլ կարգի ա բացել ինձ  Հա բայց դե ճիշտ էի գուշակել, որ Moonlight-ն ա ստանալու


Դե հա բնական էր,որ լսեցի ինչի մասին է,արդեն պարզ էր,որ կհաղթի:

----------


## Յոհաննես

Էս նկարն էլ,էս տարվա Օսկարի ամենաթույն պահն էր:Ճիշտ է Գոսլինգը աչքիս լույսն է,բայց դե ոչ Լա լա լենդ  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Սաղ հեչ, բոյֆրենդս հիմա բանից բեխաբար տանը Օսկար ա նայում:  :LOL:  Անհամբեր սպասում եմ, թե երբ ա էս ուրախ լուրին հասնելու: Առավոտը տեսավ, որ լուրերը կարդում ու ղժժում էի, չէր ջոկում ինչ ա կատարվել:

----------

Յոհաննես (27.02.2017)

----------


## Վոլտերա

*Moonlight*-ը, անկախ ամեն ինչից, ամենաշատն եմ հավանել բոլորի միջից՝ շատ խոցելի պատմություն, պատմելու մինիմալիստական ձևով՝ առանց ավելորդությունների, մելանխոլիկ տարրերով, երաժշտությունը՝ մի հրաշք: Եթե սևամորթ գեյերի մասին չլիներ՝ չէր կրի- հոմոֆոբ ծեծված տեքստը արդեն իրենն անում ա նյուզֆիդերում 
էս տարվա անվանակարգերից մեկում *Jackie*-ն էլ կար. Պորտմանին առանձնապես չեմ սիրում, բայց էս ֆիլմում կերպարը սարսափելի լավ էր ստացվել: Բացասական նստվածք թողնող ֆիլմերից էր (Քենեդիի կնոջ՝ Ժաքլինի մասին), ասենք ռիսկ չեմ անի երկրորդ անգամ նայել, բայց կուրախանայի, եթե մի բան ստանար էստեղ:
*Manchester by the Sea*-ն էլ սիրեցի, որովհետև դժբախտության ու դրա հետևանքների մասին ահագին ռեալ ու առանց սենտիմենտների պատմություն էր, իսկ գլխավոր հերոսի պահվածքն ու ապրելու եղանակը էնքան արդարացված էր, չեք պատկերացնի: Սենց նայում ու մտածում էի՝ սենց դեպքերում երևի իրոք հենց սրա պես են մարդիկ վարվում, էսպիսին են դառնում:

Գոհ եմ, ինչ խոսք  :Ok:

----------


## Վոլտերա

Հա, էն ղզիկ Lion-ն էլ էի հավանել  :Blush:  :Blush:  պատճառներից մեկն էս ծիտն էր

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հա, էն ղզիկ Lion-ն էլ էի հավանել


Բայց Lion-ի երկրորդ կեսը շատ անդուր, անհամոզիչ, դեբիլ հոլիվության ա: Էն խեղճ Ռունի Մարային էլ էնքան որ խցկել էին մեջը, ոչ մի կոնկրետ ֆունկցիա չուներ:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Բայց Lion-ի երկրորդ կեսը շատ անդուր, անհամոզիչ, դեբիլ հոլիվության ա: Էն խեղճ Ռունի Մարային էլ էնքան որ խցկել էին մեջը, ոչ մի կոնկրետ ֆունկցիա չուներ:


Ինձ թվում ա հայտնի դերասաններին արհեստական ֆիլմում խցկելն էր պատճառը: Չեմ ասի՝ ուշքս գնաց, որ նայեցի, բայց շատ սիրուն հետք թողեց ընդհանուր, եսիմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ինձ թվում ա հայտնի դերասաններին արհեստական ֆիլմում խցկելն էր պատճառը: Չեմ ասի՝ ուշքս գնաց, որ նայեցի, բայց շատ սիրուն հետք թողեց ընդհանուր, եսիմ:


Բայց կարելի էր ասենք Ռունի Մարայից կերպար ստանալ, ոնց որ Նիքոլ Քիդմանից էին ստացել: Ու վաբշե էդ ֆիլմում ամենալավն էրեխան էր խաղում:

Ի դեպ, էդ ծիտդ երկրորդ կեսը քաքմեջ անող գլխավոր պատճառն ա: Շատ վատ էր խաղում:

----------


## Վոլտերա

> Բայց կարելի էր ասենք Ռունի Մարայից կերպար ստանալ, ոնց որ Նիքոլ Քիդմանից էին ստացել: Ու վաբշե էդ ֆիլմում ամենալավն էրեխան էր խաղում:
> 
> Ի դեպ, էդ ծիտդ երկրորդ կեսը քաքմեջ անող գլխավոր պատճառն ա: Շատ վատ էր խաղում:


Վայ, Բյուր  :Jpit:  դեմք ես
Ինձ թվում ա Ռունի Մարայի կերպարը կարող էր վաբշե չլինել: Ըստ երևույթին, հերոսը ինքնաբավ էր ավելի շատ, ուշքն ու միտքն էլ ընտանիքը գտնելն էր:
Ծիտ լինելը չի հակասում վատ խաղալուն :ՃՃ
հա, պստոն իրոք լավն էր  :Love:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Վայ, Բյուր  դեմք ես
> Ինձ թվում ա Ռունի Մարայի կերպարը կարող էր վաբշե չլիներ: Ըստ երևույթին, հերոսը ինքնաբավ էր ավելի շատ, ուշքն ու միտքն էլ ընտանիքը գտնելն էր:
> Ծիտ լինելը չի հակասում վատ խաղալուն :ՃՃ
> հա, պստոն իրոք լավն էր


Հա, հենց էդ ա, Ռունի Մարայի կերպարը լրիվ ավելորդ էր: Ու նույնիսկ ինչ-որ տեղ կարաս էդ կերպարի էդ ձևով գոյությունը դիտարկես որպես սեքսիզմ։
Հենց էդ ա, ուշքն ու միտքը ընտանիքը գտնելն էր, բայց իրա ու իրա փոքր ժամանակվա միջև ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չկար։ Էդ իրա հիստերիկաներն ընդհանրապես արդարացված չէին։ Էլի թող ուզի ընտանիքին գտնել, բայց հիստերիկան համոզիչ չի։

----------

Վոլտերա (27.02.2017)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վիդեոն էլ նայեցի: Ախր վերջն ա  :LOL:  Ու սա հենց Լա լա լանդի հետ պիտի լիներ: Լրիվ պատմական պահ  :LOL:

----------

Ծլնգ (28.02.2017), Յոհաննես (27.02.2017), Նաիրուհի (28.02.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Վիդեոն էլ նայեցի: Ախր վերջն ա  Ու սա հենց Լա լա լանդի հետ պիտի լիներ: Լրիվ պատմական պահ


աաաաաաաա....  :LOL:  ... բայց Ֆրեդ Բերգերի դեմքը լրիվ վերջն ա, նենց տարակույս ռոժով սկսում ա էս կողմ ու էն կողմ նայել, հետո մանթո ուրիշներին ա սկսում ասել, բայց մեկ ա գալիս ա իր շնորհակալությունները հայտնելու... աաաաաաա....   :LOL:  եքյա կոմեդիա ա էս օսկարը դու մի ասա  :LOL:  Վորեն Բիթիին մի հատ արտահերթ օսկար ա պետք տալ... Սթիվ Հարվիին էլ հետը  :LOL:  աաաա... մեռա ա, արա...

----------


## Yellow Raven

1947 թվականին բռնեցին best picture տվեցին The Best Years of Our Lives-ին, որը էլի շատ թույն կինոյա, բայց տարիներ անցան ու էսօր շատ քիչ մարդա նայում էդ կինոն, իսկ It's a wonderful life-ը շատ ու շատ մարդիկ ամեն նոր տարուց նոր տարի նայում են։ Ակադեմիկները պետքա սովորեն ուղղակի մի քիչ հեռատես լինել, Moonlight-ը մի 3 տարուց էլ ոչ մեկ չի հիշելու։

P.S․ Էս թեմայի պոստերն էլ կարդալուց մոտս տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ «Սաղ կինոները զիբիլ են, ոչ մի նորմալ կինո չկա համարյա, մեջներից մաքսիմում մեկը միիի քիչ նորմալ կինո կոչվելուն ձգեր»։ Էմմա Սթոունը աչքիս լույսը չի, բայց քիչ մը օբյեկտիվ եղեք մեկ-մեկ  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> 1947 թվականին բռնեցին best picture տվեցին The Best Years of Our Lives-ին, որը էլի շատ թույն կինոյա, բայց տարիներ անցան ու էսօր շատ քիչ մարդա նայում էդ կինոն, իսկ It's a wonderful life-ը շատ ու շատ մարդիկ ամեն նոր տարուց նոր տարի նայում են։ Ակադեմիկները պետքա սովորեն ուղղակի մի քիչ հեռատես լինել, Moonlight-ը մի 3 տարուց էլ ոչ մեկ չի հիշելու։
> 
> P.S․ Էս թեմայի պոստերն էլ կարդալուց մոտս տպավորություն ստեղծվեց, որ «Սաղ կինոները զիբիլ են, ոչ մի նորմալ կինո չկա համարյա, մեջներից մաքսիմում մեկը միիի քիչ նորմալ կինո կոչվելուն ձգեր»։ Էմմա Սթոունը աչքիս լույսը չի, բայց քիչ մը օբյեկտիվ եղեք մեկ-մեկ


Է քեզ թվում ա մի 3 տարի հետո Լա լա լանդը հիշող լինելու՞ ա: 
Ինչ վերաբերում ա օբյեկտիվ լինելուն, Elle-ը տեսե՞լ ես: Տեսե՞լ ես Իզաբել Հյուպերտի խաղը: Ինչ ա թե ֆրանսա-հոլանդական ֆիլմ ա, ու մեջը նույն միլիոնները ներդրած չեն, Իզաբել Հյուպերտի խաղը տենց էլ պիտի ստվերում մնա: Ասենք, էդ ֆիլմն իմ աչքի լույսը չի, բայց լավ դերասանական խաղն էնտեղ ա, ոչ թե Լա լա լանդում: Կամ տեսե՞լ ես Once կինոն: Նույն Լա լա լանդի թեմաներով ա, բայց անհամեմատ ավելի փոքր բյուջեով, անհամեմատ ավելի լավ երգերով ու անհամեմատ ավելի լավ դերասանական խաղով:

Ինձ էս օսկարներից ամենաշատը ներվայնացնում ա էն, որ արվեստի մասին չի: Քաղաքականության մասին ա, փողի մասին ա, բայց արվեստի մասին չի: Ու էդ շատ տխուր ա: 2016-ին լիքը լավ ֆիլմեր են էղել, որոնք սկի նոմինացված էլ չէին օսկարի կամ էլ շատ քիչ անվանակարգերում էին ներկայացված: Եթե իմանայինք՝ էղածներից հազիվ էսքանն են ընտրել, լավ: Բայց չէ, կային ավելի արժանանիները, որ տենց էլ մնացին բորդյուրին: Լավ ա գոնե Կաննի փառատոնը կա, էդ ֆիլմերին բանի տեղ դրել ա:

----------

Յոհաննես (01.03.2017), Վոլտերա (01.03.2017)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Է քեզ թվում ա մի 3 տարի հետո Լա լա լանդը հիշող լինելու՞ ա:


Ոչ թե թվումա, այլ համոզված եմ։ 30 տարի հետո էլ ))




> Ինչ վերաբերում ա օբյեկտիվ լինելուն, Elle-ը տեսե՞լ ես: Տեսե՞լ ես Իզաբել Հյուպերտի խաղը: Ինչ ա թե ֆրանսա-հոլանդական ֆիլմ ա, ու մեջը նույն միլիոնները ներդրած չեն, Իզաբել Հյուպերտի խաղը տենց էլ պիտի ստվերում մնա: Ասենք, էդ ֆիլմն իմ աչքի լույսը չի, բայց լավ դերասանական խաղն էնտեղ ա, ոչ թե Լա լա լանդում:


Տեսել եմ, շատ լավ էր խաղում ինչ խոսք: Չնայած, ինչ-որ առումներով կրկնվում էր՝ նմանատիպ դեր ինքը «Դաշնակահարուհին» ֆիլմի մեջ էլա ունեցել։ Պորտմանն էլ էր աժանի ու Պորտմանին ես ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում ու եթե սուբյեկտիվ նայեմ հարցին, պետքա ասեմ, որ ինքը պետքա հաղթեր։ 3-ն էլ ուժեղ էին, բայց Սթոունն ու Պորտմանը մի քիչ ավելի արժանի էին։ Չեմ բացառում, որ Սթոունը էլ երբեք նորմալ դեր չխաղա, շատ հնարավորա։




> Կամ տեսե՞լ ես Once կինոն: Նույն Լա լա լանդի թեմաներով ա, բայց անհամեմատ ավելի փոքր բյուջեով, անհամեմատ ավելի լավ երգերով ու անհամեմատ ավելի լավ դերասանական խաղով:


Լու՞րջ  :Shok:  Ավելի լավ դերասանական խաղո՞վ։ Լավ էլի  :Jpit:  Once-ը թույն կինոյա, երգերն էլ, սյուժեն շաատ ավելի ռեալիստիկա, քան Լա լա լենդում (տարբեր կինոներ են իրանք ի)։ Էդ նույն Once-ի ռեժիսյորի Sing Street-ը էս տարվա էն կինոներիցա, որ Ակադեմիան լրիվ արհամարհեց ու ես ահագին ջղայնացած եմ իրանց վրա դրա համար։ Բայց ավելի լավ դերասանական խաղո՞վ։ No way... 




> Ինձ էս օսկարներից ամենաշատը ներվայնացնում ա էն, որ արվեստի մասին չի: Քաղաքականության մասին ա, փողի մասին ա, բայց արվեստի մասին չի: Ու էդ շատ տխուր ա: 2016-ին լիքը լավ ֆիլմեր են էղել, որոնք սկի նոմինացված էլ չէին օսկարի կամ էլ շատ քիչ անվանակարգերում էին ներկայացված: Եթե իմանայինք՝ էղածներից հազիվ էսքանն են ընտրել, լավ: Բայց չէ, կային ավելի արժանանիները, որ տենց էլ մնացին բորդյուրին: Լավ ա գոնե Կաննի փառատոնը կա, էդ ֆիլմերին բանի տեղ դրել ա:


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ, որոշ ընտիր կինոներ արհամարհվեցին, որոշ կինոյի ձեռից էլ արժանի best picture-ը տարան  :Jpit:

----------

Arpine (25.03.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

Լա Լա Լենդը երկար կհիշվի,ես էլ սաղ կյանքս կհիշեմ,բայց որպես տղմարագույն կինո։
Հենց էս պահին քիչ մը չէ,լավ էլի օբեկտիվ եմ,բան չփոխվեց։Էմման դախ դերսանուհի է ու ամեն ֆիլմում էդ ապացուցում է։Իսկ Լա Լա Լենդում իրա կերպարը ով ասես կարար մարմնավորեր,ախր պարզագույն կերպար էր։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Լա Լա Լենդը երկար կհիշվի,ես էլ սաղ կյանքս կհիշեմ,բայց որպես տղմարագույն կինո։
> Հենց էս պահին քիչ մը չէ,լավ էլի օբեկտիվ եմ,բան չփոխվեց։Էմման դախ դերսանուհի է ու ամեն ֆիլմում էդ ապացուցում է։Իսկ Լա Լա Լենդում իրա կերպարը ով ասես կարար մարմնավորեր,ախր պարզագույն կերպար էր։


Ահա, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ի դեպ, գիտես չէ՞, որ ի սկզբանե Ռունի Մարային են ուզեցել էդ դերի համար վերցնել, սցենարը կարդացել ա, հրաժարվել ա  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ թե թվումա, այլ համոզված եմ։ 30 տարի հետո էլ ))


Յոհաննեսն ասեց արդեն  :Jpit:  Էդ ֆիլմի ի՞նչն ա լավ, կարա՞ս բացատրես: Ի՞նչ ունի էդ ֆիլմը, որ մինչև հիմա էղած նմանատիպ ֆիլմերն ավելի լավ չեն արել:




> Տեսել եմ, շատ լավ էր խաղում ինչ խոսք: Չնայած, ինչ-որ առումներով կրկնվում էր՝ նմանատիպ դեր ինքը «Դաշնակահարուհին» ֆիլմի մեջ էլա ունեցել։ Պորտմանն էլ էր աժանի ու Պորտմանին ես ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում ու եթե սուբյեկտիվ նայեմ հարցին, պետքա ասեմ, որ ինքը պետքա հաղթեր։ 3-ն էլ ուժեղ էին, բայց Սթոունն ու Պորտմանը մի քիչ ավելի արժանի էին։ Չեմ բացառում, որ Սթոունը էլ երբեք նորմալ դեր չխաղա, շատ հնարավորա։


Ջեքին չեմ տեսել, բայց հավատում եմ, որ Պորտմանն էլ արժանի կլիներ: Թեկնածուներից մյուսն էլ Մերիլ Սթրիփն էր, որ դե միշտ ա լավ խաղում: Իսկ հինգերորդն էլ Ռութ Նիգան էր, որ էլի ընտիր էր խաղում, ու ավելի արժանի էր Օսկարի: Ուղղակի հենց Հյուպերտին եմ նշում բոլորից, որովհետև ինքն օբյեկտիվորեն իրոք լավն էր բոլորից: Լրիվ կերտել էր կերպարը տեղը տեղին: Ինչ խոսք, Էմմա Սթոունն էլ երևի կերպարը կերտելու հարցում կատարել էր առաջադրանքը, բայց էդտեղ ցավն էն ա, որ կերպար չկար: 




> Լու՞րջ  Ավելի լավ դերասանական խաղո՞վ։ Լավ էլի  Once-ը թույն կինոյա, երգերն էլ, սյուժեն շաատ ավելի ռեալիստիկա, քան Լա լա լենդում (տարբեր կինոներ են իրանք ի)։ Էդ նույն Once-ի ռեժիսյորի Sing Street-ը էս տարվա էն կինոներիցա, որ Ակադեմիան լրիվ արհամարհեց ու ես ահագին ջղայնացած եմ իրանց վրա դրա համար։ Բայց ավելի լավ դերասանական խաղո՞վ։ No way...


Հա, ավելի լավ դերասանական խաղով, որովհետև էնտեղ կերպարները համոզիչ են, էնտեղ դու տեսնում ես, որ էդ երկու հոգին իրար սիրում են: Լա լա լանդում դա չկա: Լրիվ կեղծ ա: Կեղծ ա էն պահը, որ կինոթատրոնում իրար ձեռ են բռնում: Կեղծ են համբուրվելու պահերը: Կեղծ ա իրանց բաժանումը: Ոչ մի էմոցիա չկա, ոչ մի կերպ կերպարին չես ընկալում: Բայց էնտեղ կերպար էլ չկա: Ոչ մի բան չկա:

----------

Յոհաննես (01.03.2017), Վոլտերա (01.03.2017)

----------


## Յոհաննես

> Ահա, լրիվ համաձայն եմ: Ի դեպ, գիտես չէ՞, որ ի սկզբանե Ռունի Մարային են ուզեցել էդ դերի համար վերցնել, սցենարը կարդացել ա, հրաժարվել ա


Հարգանքներս իրան։
Բայց սաղ հեչ Լենդի մեջ էն աստղադիտարանի մասը բացել էր  :Jpit:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հարգանքներս իրան։
> Բայց սաղ հեչ Լենդի մեջ էն աստղադիտարանի մասը բացել էր


Հա լսի, էն որ սկսեցին օդ բարձրանալ, ես մի հռհռոց էի կապել: Էն որ խնդում ես ոչ թե որտև խնդալու ա, այլ որտև էնքան դեբիլ ա, որ չես կարա չխնդաս:

----------

Յոհաննես (01.03.2017)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Once-ի դերասանները դաժե դերասան էլ չէն է  :Jpit:  Աստղադիտարանի մասն էլ շատ սիրուն էր, հենց էդա սաղ պրոբլեմը, որ ինչ-որ տարօրինակ տեսանկյունից եք նայում կինոն ))

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Once-ի դերասանները դաժե դերասան էլ չէն է  Աստղադիտարանի մասն էլ շատ սիրուն էր, հենց էդա սաղ պրոբլեմը, որ ինչ-որ տարօրինակ տեսանկյունից եք նայում կինոն ))


Մենակ էն փաստը, որ պրոֆեսիոնալ դերասաններ չեն, չի արժեզրկում իրանց կատարումը: Հակառակը՝ շատերը դա առաջ են մղում քննադատելու համար, բայց իրականում իրանք իրանց առաջ դրված առաջադրանքը շատ ավելի լավ են կատարում, քան Էմմա Սթոունն ու Ռայան Գոսլինգը:

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հա լսի, էն որ սկսեցին օդ բարձրանալ, ես մի հռհռոց էի կապել: Էն որ խնդում ես ոչ թե որտև խնդալու ա, այլ որտև էնքան դեբիլ ա, որ չես կարա չխնդաս:


Չնայած այդ ժանրի շատ մեծ սիրահար չեմ, բայց կարծում եմ մի քիչ պարզունակ հայացքով եք այս ֆիլմին նայում։ Ամբողջությամբ ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել, որևհետև Գոսլինգի (Էմմա Սթոունի էլ) «դերասանական» խաղին չեմ կարողանում երկար դիմանալ, բայց այդ աստղադիտարանի դրվագը ահագին սազում է ժանրին, իսկ օպերատորի գործը ուղղակի հանճարեղ է։

Համաձայն եմ այս հոդվածի մեծ մասի հետ, ինչպես նաև Yellow Raven-ի հետ, որ այս ֆիլմը շատ ավելի երկար է հիշվելու, քան Moonlight-ը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չնայած այդ ժանրի շատ մեծ սիրահար չեմ, բայց կարծում եմ մի քիչ պարզունակ հայացքով եք այս ֆիլմին նայում։ Ամբողջությամբ ֆիլմը չեմ տեսել, որևհետև Գոսլինգի (Էմմա Սթոունի էլ) «դերասանական» խաղին չեմ կարողանում երկար դիմանալ, բայց այդ աստղադիտարանի դրվագը ահագին սազում է ժանրին, իսկ օպերատորի գործը ուղղակի հանճարեղ է։
> 
> Համաձայն եմ այս հոդվածի մեծ մասի հետ, ինչպես նաև Yellow Raven-ի հետ, որ այս ֆիլմը շատ ավելի երկար է հիշվելու, քան Moonlight-ը։


Հակառակը կասեի. ովքեր որ հիացած են, վաղուց մոռացել են, թե որակյալ մյուզիքըլը որակյալ երգերով ու կատարմամբ ինչ տեսակ ա լինում: Իսկ օդ բարձրանալը կնայվեր, եթե համապատասխաներ ֆիլմի կոնտեքստին, բայց ոնց որ արված լիներ ուղղակի արած լինելու համար, որ ասեր՝ տեսեք ինչեր կարանք անենք:

----------

Յոհաննես (02.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Հակառակը կասեի. ովքեր որ հիացած են, վաղուց մոռացել են, թե որակյալ մյուզիքըլը որակյալ երգերով ու կատարմամբ ինչ տեսակ ա լինում: Իսկ օդ բարձրանալը կնայվեր, եթե համապատասխաներ ֆիլմի կոնտեքստին, բայց ոնց որ արված լիներ ուղղակի արած լինելու համար, որ ասեր՝ տեսեք ինչեր կարանք անենք:


աչքիդ տակով անկացրու հղածս հոդվածը, թե ժամանակ ունենաս, այդ տեսարանի մասին էլ է խոսում․․․  :Smile: 

Որակյալ մյուզիքլներ սիրում եմ, չնայած որ «իմ» ժանրը չի․․․ Լա լա լենդը դժվար երբևէ ծայրից ծայր նայեմ՝ միմիայն դերասանների ճղճիմության պատճառով։ Բայց մի քանի տեսարաններ, որ տեսել եմ, ահագին էլ որակյալ են։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> աչքիդ տակով անկացրու հղածս հոդվածը, թե ժամանակ ունենաս, այդ տեսարանի մասին էլ է խոսում․․․ 
> 
> Որակյալ մյուզիքլներ սիրում եմ, չնայած որ «իմ» ժանրը չի․․․ Լա լա լենդը դժվար երբևէ ծայրից ծայր նայեմ՝ միմիայն դերասանների ճղճիմության պատճառով։ Բայց մի քանի տեսարաններ, որ տեսել եմ, ահագին էլ որակյալ են։


Նայեցի հոդվածը։ Էս չի՞ էդ տեսարանի մասին.




> Finally, they go on a date to see “Rebel Without a Cause,” which ends with the two of them heading from the Rialto Theater to Griffith Observatory, where they enter the planetarium and are lofted, in the headiness of their romance, right up to the stars.
> 
> That moment is the climax of an intoxicating journey into the sweetness of old-movie love, and it ends with an iris shot right out of a silent film: the image closing down into a tiny circle against the darkness.


Ինձ համար համոզիչ չի սա, որովհետև իրանց սիրավեպը չի կառուցվել, չի հասել դրան, որ «օդերի մեջ» լինեն։ Ինչ խոսք, դերասանական վատ խաղով էլ ա պայմանավորված։ Բայց նաև պայմանավորված ա վատ սցենարով։ Ու ինչքան դերասաններն են ճղճիմ, էնքան էլ ֆիլմի երգերն ու պատմությունը։ Հատկապես դուրս չի գալիս ֆիլմի մեսիջը։

Ինչ վերաբերում ա տեսարաններին, ապա Օսկարի ցավն էն ա, որ վերջին տարիներին բոլորի յանը տանում ա տեսարանների ու այլ զուտ տեխնիկական հարցերի վրա, ինչի արդյունքում ինչքան շատ փող ա թափած լինում ֆիլմի վրա, էնքան շանսերը մեծ են լինում հաղթելու։ Բայց ինձ համար ֆիլմն առաջին հերթին պատմություն ու կերպարներ են։ Եթե դրանք համոզիչ չեն, մնացածն աչքիս չի էրևում։

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Նայեցի հոդվածը։ Էս չի՞ էդ տեսարանի մասին.
> 
> Ինձ համար համոզիչ չի սա, որովհետև իրանց սիրավեպը չի կառուցվել, չի հասել դրան, որ «օդերի մեջ» լինեն։ Ինչ խոսք, դերասանական վատ խաղով էլ ա պայմանավորված։ Բայց նաև պայմանավորված ա վատ սցենարով։ Ու ինչքան դերասաններն են ճղճիմ, էնքան էլ ֆիլմի երգերն ու պատմությունը։ Հատկապես դուրս չի գալիս ֆիլմի մեսիջը։
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում ա տեսարաններին, ապա Օսկարի ցավն էն ա, որ վերջին տարիներին բոլորի յանը տանում ա տեսարանների ու այլ զուտ տեխնիկական հարցերի վրա, ինչի արդյունքում ինչքան շատ փող ա թափած լինում ֆիլմի վրա, էնքան շանսերը մեծ են լինում հաղթելու։ Բայց ինձ համար ֆիլմն առաջին հերթին պատմություն ու կերպարներ են։ Եթե դրանք համոզիչ չեն, մնացածն աչքիս չի էրևում։


Ոչ միայն դա, այլ ընդհանուր այդ տեսարանի դերը ֆիլմի հետագա զարգացման մեջ։

Ախր մյուզիքլը հենց տեսարանների հաջարդականություն է, ու մյուզիքլում պետք է հենց տեսարանները որակյալ լինեն։ Ու որոկյալ ոչ թե տեխնիկականը ի նկատի ունեի, այլ «story telling»-ը, կամերայի «պարը», լուսավորության մասնակցությունը տեսարաններին և այլն։

Եթե ֆիլմը քեզ համար առաջին հերթին պատմություն ու կերպարներ են, ապա այս ֆիլմը «քոնը» չի, լինի այն որակյալ, թե՝ չէ։ Հենց ինքը անունը արդեն պիտի ցույց տա, որ սա «oversized» թատերականություն ա, «Լա Լա»-ն էլ Լոսի (LA-ի) հակասականությունն է ընդգծում՝ մի տեղ որտեղ երազանքները ի կատար են գալիս, բայց այդ երազանքներին հետևելը ցնորք է․․․ որտեղ դերասան ու երաժիշտ դառնալու համար տասնյակ հազարներ են գալիս, բայց ինչը մեծ մասամբ նպաստում է միայն նրան, որ կաֆե-ռեստորաններում մատուցողները հոլիվուդյան արտաքին ունենան ու ամենաչմո բառում էլ ցնդելու որակի կենդանի երաժշտություն կհանդիպես։ Այս ֆիլմի ամենաուժեղ կերպարը ինձ համար հենց Լոսն ա, ոչ թե Սեբաստիանն ու Միան․․․

Ու այդ նույն ռոմանտիկան էլ է ֆիլմում «oversized» ու թատերական, ու պատմությունը ոչ թե պիտի համոզիչ լինի, այլ նոստոլգիկ հույզեր արթնացնող և միևնույն ժամանակ՝ արդիականություն բերող այդ ժանրին։ Լիքը սիմվոլներ ու ակնարկներ կան ֆիլմի տեսարաններում։ Հենց այդ նույն «Rebel Without a Cause» ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո աստղադիտարան գնալը, ու լիքը-լիքը այլ ակնարկներ ոսկե դարի մյուզիքլներին․․․ երաժշտությունն էլ է լավը ֆիլմի։ Եթե Գոսլինգը չլիներ (Սթոունին մի կերպ կդիմանամ, չնայած հե՜չ տպավորված չեմ), այս ֆիլմը շատ հաջողված կհամարեի․․․ բայց Գոսլինգը իմ համար Կիանու Ռիվզի ու Նիքոլաս Քեյջի կարգի դերասան ա ու ամբողջ տպավորությունը ավիրում ա․․․ բայց ինքը ֆիլմը լավն ա․․․ համենայն դեպս նրա համար ինչ փորձում ա լինել․․․

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ոչ միայն դա, այլ ընդհանուր այդ տեսարանի դերը ֆիլմի հետագա զարգացման մեջ։
> 
> Ախր մյուզիքլը հենց տեսարանների հաջարդականություն է, ու մյուզիքլում պետք է հենց տեսարանները որակյալ լինեն։ Ու որոկյալ ոչ թե տեխնիկականը ի նկատի ունեի, այլ «story telling»-ը, կամերայի «պարը», լուսավորության մասնակցությունը տեսարաններին և այլն։
> 
> Եթե ֆիլմը քեզ համար առաջին հերթին պատմություն ու կերպարներ են, ապա այս ֆիլմը «քոնը» չի, լինի այն որակյալ, թե՝ չէ։ Հենց ինքը անունը արդեն պիտի ցույց տա, որ սա «oversized» թատերականություն ա, «Լա Լա»-ն էլ Լոսի (LA-ի) հակասականությունն է ընդգծում՝ մի տեղ որտեղ երազանքները ի կատար են գալիս, բայց այդ երազանքներին հետևելը ցնորք է․․․ որտեղ դերասան ու երաժիշտ դառնալու համար տասնյակ հազարներ են գալիս, բայց ինչը մեծ մասամբ նպաստում է միայն նրան, որ կաֆե-ռեստորաններում մատուցողները հոլիվուդյան արտաքին ունենան ու ամենաչմո բառում էլ ցնդելու որակի կենդանի երաժշտություն կհանդիպես։ Այս ֆիլմի ամենաուժեղ կերպարը ինձ համար հենց Լոսն ա, ոչ թե Սեբաստիանն ու Միան․․․
> 
> Ու այդ նույն ռոմանտիկան էլ է ֆիլմում «oversized» ու թատերական, ու պատմությունը ոչ թե պիտի համոզիչ լինի, այլ նոստոլգիկ հույզեր արթնացնող և միևնույն ժամանակ՝ արդիականություն բերող այդ ժանրին։ Լիքը սիմվոլներ ու ակնարկներ կան ֆիլմի տեսարաններում։ Հենց այդ նույն «Rebel Without a Cause» ֆիլմը նայելուց հետո աստղադիտարան գնալը, ու լիքը-լիքը այլ ակնարկներ ոսկե դարի մյուզիքլներին․․․ երաժշտությունն էլ է լավը ֆիլմի։ Եթե Գոսլինգը չլիներ (Սթոունին մի կերպ կդիմանամ, չնայած հե՜չ տպավորված չեմ), այս ֆիլմը շատ հաջողված կհամարեի․․․ բայց Գոսլինգը իմ համար Կիանու Ռիվզի ու Նիքոլաս Քեյջի կարգի դերասան ա ու ամբողջ տպավորությունը ավիրում ա․․․ բայց ինքը ֆիլմը լավն ա․․․ համենայն դեպս նրա համար ինչ փորձում ա լինել․․․


Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ որպես մյուզիքըլ էլ մյուզիքըլ չի: Սաղ ֆիլմում էղած-չեղած չորս երգ ա, մեկը մեկից ախմախ երգեր են: Ու էդ չմո բարում էլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ հրաշալի երաժշտություն ես լսում, այլ Գոսլինգի սիրողականից էլ վատ որակի նվագածը: 
Երազանքների թեմայով տենց կինոներ շատ-շատ են նկարահանվել: Բայց մեջները կայծ կա, ձգողականություն կար: Էս մեկում չկա, ոչ մի նոստալգիկ զգացողություն չի առաջացնում: Այլ հակառակը. անընդհատ ուզում ես ծիծաղել, էդ կարգի ամեն ինչ իրար չի կպնում: Ֆիլմն ի վերջո ասում ա, որ երազանքներին հասնելու համար պետք ա զոհողությունների գնալ, ինչպիսին օրինակ սերը թողնելն ա: Բայց էս ֆիլմում նախ չես տեսնում էդ սերը, որը թողնվում ա երազանքների հասնելու համար: Երկրորդ, կերպարների թուլամորթությունն ա ջղայնացնում: Հա՞, դու գնում ես Փարիզ, ես էլ մնում եմ ԱՄՆ-ում: Արի բաժանվենք: Ու պըրծ: Հարցը տենց լուծվում ա: 

Համեմատության համար էլի պիտի Once-ի օրինակը բերեմ: Նույն երազանքներին հասնելու թեմայով ա, որ երկու հոգի օգնում են իրար հասնել երազանքներին: Ու մյուզիքըլոտ ա: Էդ կինոն նայելուց հետո ես մի այլ կարգի էի ազդված: Ու շարունակում եմ ազդված մնալ: Ինչու՞ նույն թեմայով մի ֆիլմ ինձ մենակ կարողանում ա ծիծաղացնի, իսկ մյուսը տենց ներսս խառնում ա իրար: Լա լա լանդը կեղծ ա շատ ու ամեն ինչ կեղծ ա ներկայացնում, իսկ Once-ը բնական ա, երգերն էլ են լավը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ուզում եմ նաև Once-ից էս տեսարան-երգը դնել: Էս երգն էլ ա Օսկար ստացել, ի դեպ:




Նմանատիպ տեսարան Լա լա լանդում էլ կա, բայց էնքան անհաջող ա, էնքան անհամոզիչ, երգն էլ էնքան վատն ա: Ընդհանուր առմամբ, ես ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում, երբ մշակութային այլ գործերի հղումներ են լինում նոր գործերում: Բայց Լա լա լանդը դա վատ ա արել, արել ա դա ինքնանպատակ:

----------

Arpine (25.03.2017)

----------


## Ծլնգ

> Ամբողջ խնդիրն էն ա, որ որպես մյուզիքըլ էլ մյուզիքըլ չի: Սաղ ֆիլմում էղած-չեղած չորս երգ ա, մեկը մեկից ախմախ երգեր են: Ու էդ չմո բարում էլ ոչ թե ինչ-որ հրաշալի երաժշտություն ես լսում, այլ Գոսլինգի սիրողականից էլ վատ որակի նվագածը: 
> Երազանքների թեմայով տենց կինոներ շատ-շատ են նկարահանվել: Բայց մեջները կայծ կա, ձգողականություն կար: Էս մեկում չկա, ոչ մի նոստալգիկ զգացողություն չի առաջացնում: Այլ հակառակը. անընդհատ ուզում ես ծիծաղել, էդ կարգի ամեն ինչ իրար չի կպնում: Ֆիլմն ի վերջո ասում ա, որ երազանքներին հասնելու համար պետք ա զոհողությունների գնալ, ինչպիսին օրինակ սերը թողնելն ա: Բայց էս ֆիլմում նախ չես տեսնում էդ սերը, որը թողնվում ա երազանքների հասնելու համար: Երկրորդ, կերպարների թուլամորթությունն ա ջղայնացնում: Հա՞, դու գնում ես Փարիզ, ես էլ մնում եմ ԱՄՆ-ում: Արի բաժանվենք: Ու պըրծ: Հարցը տենց լուծվում ա: 
> 
> Համեմատության համար էլի պիտի Once-ի օրինակը բերեմ: Նույն երազանքներին հասնելու թեմայով ա, որ երկու հոգի օգնում են իրար հասնել երազանքներին: Ու մյուզիքըլոտ ա: Էդ կինոն նայելուց հետո ես մի այլ կարգի էի ազդված: Ու շարունակում եմ ազդված մնալ: Ինչու՞ նույն թեմայով մի ֆիլմ ինձ մենակ կարողանում ա ծիծաղացնի, իսկ մյուսը տենց ներսս խառնում ա իրար: Լա լա լանդը կեղծ ա շատ ու ամեն ինչ կեղծ ա ներկայացնում, իսկ Once-ը բնական ա, երգերն էլ են լավը:


Այ Բյուր ջան, ախր համ մեխին ես խփում, համ էլ նալին։ Հիմա սեր կա՞, թե՞ չէ։ Բա եթե չկա, էլ ինչո՞ւ ես զարմանում, որ սերը մի կողմ գցեցին ու մարդ ա իր ճանապարհով գնաց․․․

Կարծում եմ սխալ մեսիջներ ես ֆիլմում փնտրում։ Իմ համար միակ մեսիջը ֆիլմի «they don't make them like they used to in LA»-ն էր։ Եվ մյուզիքլի տեսանկյունից, և սիրո, և հանգուցալուծման։ Ու ինչ-որ չափով դերասանների պարելու ու երգելու թերություններն էլ են ֆիլմի մեսիջին նպաստում։ Այսինքն այն ոսկի դարի մյուզիքլի ժանրն էլ է կորել, որևհետև մեր առաջատար դերասանները չեն կարում երգեն ու պարեն։ Լոսն (Հոլիվուդը) ա այս ֆիլմը գլխավոր հերոսը, ոչ թե տափակ կերպարներն ու տափակ սերը։ Այդ տափակ կերպարներն էլ իրենց տափակ սերով նպաստում են հենց Լոսի կերպարին։ Բոլոր ոսկի դարի մյուզիքլներում սերը հոլիվուդյան ավարտ ունի (ու շատ դեպքերում կնոջ զոհողության հաշվին)։ Իսկ այստեղ ժամանակը փոխվել ա, «oversized» ռոմանտիկայի համար ոչ ոք իր երազանքներից չի հրաժարվում այս դարում, ինչքան էլ որ ցնորալի չլինեն այդ երազանքները․․․ Նորից ասեմ, այս ֆիլմը աչքիս լույսը չի, բայց կարծում եմ սխալ եք դրան նայում։

Once-ն էլ չէի տեսել մինչև այս թեմայում չհիշատակցվեց։ Նայեցի։ Երգերը լավն են, կերպարներ ու պատմությունը՝ ոչ այնքան, իսկ ֆիլմ այդտեղ ուղղակի չկա։ Հա, հասկանում եմ, որ այդ երաժշտական ժանրին շատ սազող ա ամեն ինչ, և սիրողական երգեցողությունը, և կերպարների կենսական անփութությունը, բայց դե մեկ ա․․․ ոչ դերասաններ կան (երաժշտական տեսարաններից դուրս՝ զգացվում ա, որ այդ մարդիկ երաժշտությամբ են ապրում), ոչ ռեժիսորի լավ աշխատանք․․․ իսկ կինեմատոգրաֆիան զրո էլ չի, այլ դրանից պակաս։ Հա, Yellow Raven-ի նշած նույն ռեժիսորի Sing Street-ը համարում եմ գլուխգործոց։ Իսկ Once-ի նման, բայց անհամեմատ ավելի լավ ֆիլմ է Jackie & Ryan-ը։

----------


## Ծլնգ

Հա, ու մոռացա Once-ի մասին ամենամեծ աղեխիթս ասել․ իրար օգնելուց հետո մարդ ա իր ճանապարհով գնալը լավն էր, բայց այդ ճանապարհները իրենց անցյալի ձախողություններով պայմանավորելը բեսամթ անկապոտ էր․․․ չեմ հավատում, որ մասնագիտական վերելք ապրած մարդը այդպես է շարունակում։ Ու նաև ոչինչ ֆիլմում չասեց նրա մասին, որ իրենց այդ անցյալի մարդիկ երկրորդ հնարավորության են արժանացել։ Ու այդ կոնտեքստում «second chances» նշանակում ա «you couldn't do better», ինչը նվաստացնում ա բոլորին։ Սրանով Once-ի ավարտը լրիվ թյուրիմացություն էր իմ համար, ինչքան էլ որ մարդ ա իր ճանապարհով գնալը հիմնական կերպարների հարաբերությունների հետաքրքիր հանգուցալուծում չլիներ։

Հա, ու Once-ն ու La la land-ը լրիվ տարբեր ժանրերից են, թեկուզ երկուսն էլ մյուզիքլոտ լինեն։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այ Բյուր ջան, ախր համ մեխին ես խփում, համ էլ նալին։ Հիմա սեր կա՞, թե՞ չէ։ Բա եթե չկա, էլ ինչո՞ւ ես զարմանում, որ սերը մի կողմ գցեցին ու մարդ ա իր ճանապարհով գնաց․․․


Ըստ ռեժիսորի, սեր կա։ Ինքը փորձում ա դա ցույց տալ, բայց թե՛ վատ դերասանական խաղի, թե՛ վատ սցենարի պատճառով դա չի էրևում։ 



> Կարծում եմ սխալ մեսիջներ ես ֆիլմում փնտրում։ Իմ համար միակ մեսիջը ֆիլմի «they don't make them like they used to in LA»-ն էր։ Եվ մյուզիքլի տեսանկյունից, և սիրո, և հանգուցալուծման։ Ու ինչ-որ չափով դերասանների պարելու ու երգելու թերություններն էլ են ֆիլմի մեսիջին նպաստում։ Այսինքն այն ոսկի դարի մյուզիքլի ժանրն էլ է կորել, որևհետև մեր առաջատար դերասանները չեն կարում երգեն ու պարեն։ Լոսն (Հոլիվուդը) ա այս ֆիլմը գլխավոր հերոսը, ոչ թե տափակ կերպարներն ու տափակ սերը։ Այդ տափակ կերպարներն էլ իրենց տափակ սերով նպաստում են հենց Լոսի կերպարին։ Բոլոր ոսկի դարի մյուզիքլներում սերը հոլիվուդյան ավարտ ունի (ու շատ դեպքերում կնոջ զոհողության հաշվին)։ Իսկ այստեղ ժամանակը փոխվել ա, «oversized» ռոմանտիկայի համար ոչ ոք իր երազանքներից չի հրաժարվում այս դարում, ինչքան էլ որ ցնորալի չլինեն այդ երազանքները․․․ Նորից ասեմ, այս ֆիլմը աչքիս լույսը չի, բայց կարծում եմ սխալ եք դրան նայում։


Ես չեմ կարծում, թե ռեժիսորը հատուկ ա ընտրել վատ կոմպոզիտորի ու երգել չիմացող դերասանների։ Ինքը փորձել ա ոսկե դարի մյուզիքըլ ստեղծել, ինչը իրան ուղղակի չի հաջողվել։ Տափակ կերպարներն էլ ռեժիսորի տափակ մտածելակերպի արդյունք են, ոչ թե էն, որ հատուկ Լոսի տափակ դեմքեր ա ընտրել։ Ռեժիսորի աշխարհում իրանք տափակ չեն։ Ու հենց իրա աշխարհի մարդիկ էլ հիացած են էդ ֆիլմով։




> Once-ն էլ չէի տեսել մինչև այս թեմայում չհիշատակցվեց։ Նայեցի։ Երգերը լավն են, կերպարներ ու պատմությունը՝ ոչ այնքան, իսկ ֆիլմ այդտեղ ուղղակի չկա։ Հա, հասկանում եմ, որ այդ երաժշտական ժանրին շատ սազող ա ամեն ինչ, և սիրողական երգեցողությունը, և կերպարների կենսական անփութությունը, բայց դե մեկ ա․․․ ոչ դերասաններ կան (երաժշտական տեսարաններից դուրս՝ զգացվում ա, որ այդ մարդիկ երաժշտությամբ են ապրում), ոչ ռեժիսորի լավ աշխատանք․․․ իսկ կինեմատոգրաֆիան զրո էլ չի, այլ դրանից պակաս։ Հա, Yellow Raven-ի նշած նույն ռեժիսորի Sing Street-ը համարում եմ գլուխգործոց։ Իսկ Once-ի նման, բայց անհամեմատ ավելի լավ ֆիլմ է Jackie & Ryan-ը։


Հենց էդ ա ամբողջ հարցը, որ Once–ի դերասանները պրոֆեսիոնալ երաժիշտներ են, դրա համար իրանց խաղը բնական ա ստացվում: Ու եթե նայես, թե Once-ն ինչ բյուջեով ա ստեղծվել, հասկանալի կդառնա, թե ինչքան հզոր գործ ա տենց փոքր փողերի հետ աշխատելիս։ Ու համեմատի Լա լա լանդի բյուջեի հետ։ Էդ ֆիլմն իրա հսկայական բյուջեով հանդերձ չի կարացել Ռունի Մարայի պես դերասանուհուն համոզել, որ էդ ֆիլմում նկարահանվի։ Էդ էլ ա լիքը բան ասում որակի մասին։




> Հա, ու մոռացա Once-ի մասին ամենամեծ աղեխիթս ասել․ իրար օգնելուց հետո մարդ ա իր ճանապարհով գնալը լավն էր, բայց այդ ճանապարհները իրենց անցյալի ձախողություններով պայմանավորելը բեսամթ անկապոտ էր․․․ չեմ հավատում, որ մասնագիտական վերելք ապրած մարդը այդպես է շարունակում։ Ու նաև ոչինչ ֆիլմում չասեց նրա մասին, որ իրենց այդ անցյալի մարդիկ երկրորդ հնարավորության են արժանացել։ Ու այդ կոնտեքստում «second chances» նշանակում ա «you couldn't do better», ինչը նվաստացնում ա բոլորին։ Սրանով Once-ի ավարտը լրիվ թյուրիմացություն էր իմ համար, ինչքան էլ որ մարդ ա իր ճանապարհով գնալը հիմնական կերպարների հարաբերությունների հետաքրքիր հանգուցալուծում չլիներ։


Once-ի ամբողջ իմաստը կոնկրետ պահի մեջ ստեղծագործելն էր, որ մարդիկ հայտնվեցին միմյանց կյանքում, սիրեցին իրար, էդ սերը ստեղծագործություն սարքեցին, հեռացան, վերադարձան էն հարաբերությանը, որը ավելի մնայուն ա, ավելի շատ արժե պահպանել: Ու էլ էական չի՝ էդ ձայնագրված ալբոմը հաջողություն կունենար, թե չէ:

Մի հոդված էլ իմ կողմից Լա լա լանդի մասին: Էս հոդվածի տեսակետը ես էլ եմ կիսում, ու իրոք ուրախ եմ, որ չհաղթեց:

----------


## Շինարար

> *Moonlight*-ը, անկախ ամեն ինչից, ամենաշատն եմ հավանել բոլորի միջից՝ շատ խոցելի պատմություն, պատմելու մինիմալիստական ձևով՝ առանց ավելորդությունների, մելանխոլիկ տարրերով, երաժշտությունը՝ մի հրաշք: Եթե սևամորթ գեյերի մասին չլիներ՝ չէր կրի- հոմոֆոբ ծեծված տեքստը արդեն իրենն անում ա նյուզֆիդերում 
> էս տարվա անվանակարգերից մեկում *Jackie*-ն էլ կար. Պորտմանին առանձնապես չեմ սիրում, բայց էս ֆիլմում կերպարը սարսափելի լավ էր ստացվել: Բացասական նստվածք թողնող ֆիլմերից էր (Քենեդիի կնոջ՝ Ժաքլինի մասին), ասենք ռիսկ չեմ անի երկրորդ անգամ նայել, բայց կուրախանայի, եթե մի բան ստանար էստեղ:
> *Manchester by the Sea*-ն էլ սիրեցի, որովհետև դժբախտության ու դրա հետևանքների մասին ահագին ռեալ ու առանց սենտիմենտների պատմություն էր, իսկ գլխավոր հերոսի պահվածքն ու ապրելու եղանակը էնքան արդարացված էր, չեք պատկերացնի: Սենց նայում ու մտածում էի՝ սենց դեպքերում երևի իրոք հենց սրա պես են մարդիկ վարվում, էսպիսին են դառնում:
> 
> Գոհ եմ, ինչ խոսք


Մունլայթը նայեցի։ Ինձ թվում ա՝ թատրոնի բեմին ավելի լավ կնայվեր։ Ես չեմ սիրում պիես հիշեցնող սցենարներ։ Էկրանից սովորաբար ձանձրալի եւ հոգնեցնող են։ Էս դեպքը բացառություն չէր։ Վերջն էլ հիասթափեցրեց, ավելի բուռն վերջաբանի սպասելիք ունեի, բայց դե քանի որ սա պիես էր, թատրոնի բեմից էդքան բուռն չէին կարա։

----------

